# dog with allergies



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome. My Ike has food allergies too. There are many good foods out there. I've eliminated wheat, corn, rice, soy, and chicken from Ike's diet and the ear infections are no more, his coat looks better, and his breath is better also. I feed Merrick's wilderness Blend and The Honest Kitchen, but there are many foods to choose from. The topic is often discussed here. You can probably read through older threads in the nutrition forum here, and get quite a bit of info. Good luck!


----------



## Summer_01 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh wow!! Ike is stunning!! I'll look into those brands. I hope to find something I can get locally but I don't know if I will be able to do that! We aren't the biggest town! Thanks for replying. I think I'll like it here!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

California natural is another brand that is limited ingredient and designed for dogs with allergies.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

As I mentioned on another thread, I eliminated the corn and her ears cleared up. Beneful is loaded with corn. I would find one without that and go from there.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I HIGHLY recommend California Natural. All 3 formulas are geared towards dogs with allergies, especially the Herring and Sweet Potato version. It has a very limited ingredient list and it not TOO pricey. The company that makes it, NaturaPet, is a very well respected company as well with no recalls. Tysen is currently on this food.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Allergies are very hard. I personally think food is too often blamed. I look back and remember corrilating Lucky's hotspots and itching with the corn based food I was feeding him. When I fed him something different he seemed to clear up. When I wavered and went back to corn...again he had itching.

But turns out it was fleas and mosquito bites creating this havic. Looking back I realized that I changed his food with the changing seasons. Its just so hard to nail this stuff down.

With food allergies I have read that the protein is more likely to be the culprit. You might go with a one grain, one protien food and give it six weeks to see how things go. Or you might try grainless with one protein source.

Beneful can be a great food for some dogs (we do have a poster here who feeds Beneful and his dogs are gorgeous!). But it does have soy as a protien source and a food using meat as the protien source as a rule creates a better coat and healthier skin (based on research I've seen online). So it wouldn't hurt to change.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Summer_01 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey! Looks like I can get California Natural locally! That is a huge plus for us!!

I think I may try the herring and sweet potato! I'm thrilled!

Going to do some reading on it.. right now!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My older golden is allergic to just about everything and eats Natural Balance Duck and Potato. My berner has a different set of food allergies and didn't do so well on the NB so he eats Evo (which the golden is even more allergic to). Every dog is different. Good luck finding a food that works.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

welcome to the forum,
Thank you for rescuing her and cant wait to see pictures of her. It is good that you are looking into changing her food to something else. Hopefully it will clear up her issues and her overall health. Whatever you change her over to, make sure to do it slowly with old and new food. Also look into Natural Balance, it is good food too.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I can personally verify that this one works...



Doodle said:


> California natural is another brand that is limited ingredient and designed for dogs with allergies.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Also each time your puppy comes in the house, wipe her down with hypoallergenic wipes that she comes in the house to get off the pollen and other things that might be sticking to her fur that might bother her. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you think it's possible the dog has allergies, then have the dog tested to see where the problems really are. Then you're in a position to make sound informed decisions regarding "how" to procede. Right now, you have no idea whatsoever about what is causing the symptoms. It may be a contact issue, something in the air, something in the water or something ingested. 

Changing food willy nilly without good reason can bring on it's own set of problems to face.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Swampcollie that changing foods a lot can bring its own problems, and even if it is a food allergy, you'll have to get away from the allergen for a month or two before you really see changes.

One comment on allergens, though: it's a popular myth on the internet that corn or other grains are the most common food allergens. While grains can technically be allergens, protein sources are much more likely to cause allergies. If you are going to switch foods, try switching to something very simple with a single, nonstandard protein sources (like fish). That'll help you pinpoint whether it was the chicken in the regular food that was causing the problem.

Another thing that causes the symptoms you describe and is more common than grain allergies is hypothyroidism. It may be worth having a full thyroid panel done as you look to get to the bottom of the problem.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Also each time your puppy comes in the house, wipe her down with hypoallergenic wipes that she comes in the house to get off the pollen and other things that might be sticking to her fur that might bother her. Hopefully that will help.


Who makes the hypo wipes? Sounds like a great idea. I wipe Rocky down with a towel when he his wet from the rain or dew. I can't believe the amount of pollen which shows up on the white towel.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

artbuc said:


> Who makes the hypo wipes? Sounds like a great idea. I wipe Rocky down with a towel when he his wet from the rain or dew. I can't believe the amount of pollen which shows up on the white towel.


Use the hypoallergenic baby wipes.... found near the diapers in any store. I buy the Target brand. MUCH cheaper than those targeted at dogs.


----------



## SamRBailey (Apr 23, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> I agree with Swampcollie that changing foods a lot can bring its own problems, and even if it is a food allergy, you'll have to get away from the allergen for a month or two before you really see changes.
> 
> One comment on allergens, though: it's a popular myth on the internet that corn or other grains are the most common food allergens. While grains can technically be allergens, protein sources are much more likely to cause allergies. If you are going to switch foods, try switching to something very simple with a single, nonstandard protein sources (like fish). That'll help you pinpoint whether it was the chicken in the regular food that was causing the problem.
> 
> Another thing that causes the symptoms you describe and is more common than grain allergies is hypothyroidism. It may be worth having a full thyroid panel done as you look to get to the bottom of the problem.


I tend to over research things... my Vet told me that whole website devoted to those in-depth thyroid tests are over kill. I tend to trust her judgement... that's why I still go to her... even after trying a second vet. 
She did do the two thyroid tests on Bailey for me... 
He has allergies... its common with the breed I'm told too... 
I have had him on Royal Canin Vennison and Potato (I think?). But that was expensive, so I tried Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance L.I.D. in Sweet Potato & Venison. He was on the Royal Canin until it was gone, then the Natural Balance, but come last month, spring time, the ears are black again and he's chewing his paws again, so I don't think it's the food. 
And besides that, he has dysplasia in he left hip, and I need to feed him something with glucosamine.


----------



## Hiker (Mar 29, 2009)

Another vote for California Natural. Mine do best on the Lamb Meal and Rice. Also, Probiotics can assist the immune system.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I fed my golden with allergies and skin problems Natural Balance, which he loved. The vet seemed completely convinced it was food allergies, after the second year of him being worse in the late summer and fall and better in the winter, I was pretty convinced it was seasonal! He still loved that sweet potato and duck though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SamRBailey said:


> I tend to over research things... my Vet told me that whole website devoted to those in-depth thyroid tests are over kill. I tend to trust her judgement... that's why I still go to her... even after trying a second vet.
> She did do the two thyroid tests on Bailey for me...
> He has allergies... its common with the breed I'm told too...
> I have had him on Royal Canin Vennison and Potato (I think?). But that was expensive, so I tried Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance L.I.D. in Sweet Potato & Venison. He was on the Royal Canin until it was gone, then the Natural Balance, but come last month, spring time, the ears are black again and he's chewing his paws again, so I don't think it's the food.
> And besides that, he has dysplasia in he left hip, and I need to feed him something with glucosamine.


The glucosamine/chondroitin found in food is minimal and not a therapeutic dose. Please look into adding a supplement for this ..... such as Cosequin DS or the Run Free by the Wholistic Pet.. To be helpful, they need around 1000 mg glucosamine, 800+mg chondroitin, MSM is also a good additive for pain. Also it takes time to build up in their system and most recommend a doubling of the dosage for the first 3-4 weeks.
Also, a good site with lots of nutritional / health articles is www.greatdanelady.com She is a canine nutritionist and former Dane breeder.


----------



## SamRBailey (Apr 23, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The glucosamine/chondroitin found in food is minimal and not a therapeutic dose. Please look into adding a supplement for this ..... such as Cosequin DS or the Run Free by the Wholistic Pet.. To be helpful, they need around 1000 mg glucosamine, 800+mg chondroitin, MSM is also a good additive for pain. Also it takes time to build up in their system and most recommend a doubling of the dosage for the first 3-4 weeks.
> Also, a good site with lots of nutritional / health articles is www.greatdanelady.com She is a canine nutritionist and former Dane breeder.


Thank you! I did not know this! I did buy supplements, can't recall what brand right now. Chewables. But my darn Bailey wont eat them! This is the dog who will eat paper, and trees, and rocks and bricks and tennis balls! But he wont' eat his chewables! Even when I break them up in his food, he knows it's in there and refuses to eat dinner! :doh:


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

SamRBailey said:


> Thank you! I did not know this! I did buy supplements, can't recall what brand right now. Chewables. But my darn Bailey wont eat them! This is the dog who will eat paper, and trees, and rocks and bricks and tennis balls! But he wont' eat his chewables! Even when I break them up in his food, he knows it's in there and refuses to eat dinner! :doh:


have you tried wrapping his chewables into cheese or lunch meat or peanut butter?


----------



## SamRBailey (Apr 23, 2009)

Bock said:


> have you tried wrapping his chewables into cheese or lunch meat or peanut butter?


Yeah, thanks, I give him phenobarbital twice a day wrapped in cheese already... I think he's getting enough people food each day! I really had hoped these would just crumble up and go in his food and he wouldn't even know it!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

have you tried making him sit or down and giving them to him as a "training treat"? I've seen it work on dogs that normally wouldn't take a chewable.


----------



## SamRBailey (Apr 23, 2009)

Bock said:


> have you tried making him sit or down and giving them to him as a "training treat"? I've seen it work on dogs that normally wouldn't take a chewable.


Oh my goodness... I don't know what it is, but he just will NOT eat them! Even when Ginger is sitting right next to him and will eat one herself! He can care less! 
Bailey has never really been food motivated... even though he will eat bricks and trees!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I buy the Natural Balance food roll and shred it up. Then I take some of the shredded beek and put the pills in it. Roll it up and give it to Beau. He loves it and all the pups beg for a little pill of their own. LOL You can get it at Petco and speciality pet food stores. It has to be refrigerated but it is worth it for there to be no fight to give the pills.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

California Natural. It's no more expensive than any other quality food, and it has limited, high-quality ingredients. It is made specifically for dogs with these issues.

My Dakota had terrible allergies and nasty ear problems, non-stop, for 4 years. After switching him to California Natural Lamb & Rice, it was ALL gone in 4-6 weeks and he never had another allergy or ear problem again. Not one.

EDIT: ACK! Just saw this is an old thread


----------



## SamRBailey (Apr 23, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I buy the Natural Balance food roll and shred it up. Then I take some of the shredded beek and put the pills in it. Roll it up and give it to Beau. He loves it and all the pups beg for a little pill of their own. LOL You can get it at Petco and speciality pet food stores. It has to be refrigerated but it is worth it for there to be no fight to give the pills.


I think I saw that as I was walking out of Petco the other day... but I said to my daughter, ya know, it's easier to just stuff it in my sons waffle he has for breakfast, or mix it with any of our table scraps! 
And I'm sure I'm going to get flack for that! But I have no control over what the other people in my house do... and I was raised giving table scraps to our pets... so can it really hurt them?!?!?


----------



## Summer_01 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I'm feeding the California Natural now. So far, so good. Hope we'll see some results soon, if not.. back to the vet.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

SamRBailey said:


> Thank you! I did not know this! I did buy supplements, can't recall what brand right now. Chewables. But my darn Bailey wont eat them! This is the dog who will eat paper, and trees, and rocks and bricks and tennis balls! But he wont' eat his chewables! Even when I break them up in his food, he knows it's in there and refuses to eat dinner! :doh:


Shellie is on the "Great Dane Lady's" Food Program for OCD. We have added a 'chewable' supplement as well for the pain the Phycox, and Shellie isn't so eager about it, nor taking the Microlactin, what works WONDERFULLY for it is taking some Braunschsweiger/liverwurst (found by the bologna), it's easy to use as you can use a very small amount to wrap around the pill and most dogs LOVE it.


----------

